# trying to make a fly box



## JBlackmore (Sep 2, 2009)

I have been lucky enough to come across a lot of scrap wood that i think would be perfect for making a few fly boxes so with some research i found a website with a box i would like to try and replicate but i am having trouble figuring out a jig to use with my router to clean out the insides i have linked the website so you can see what i am trying to do.

http://www.pontillofurnitureconcepts.com/fly%20boxes.html

towards the bottom of the site he gives pretty good idea as what to do but i am trying to figure out the jig that he used any suggestions would be great thanks in advance.


----------



## bigike (May 25, 2009)

it's called a bowl and tray bit for these boxes you would have to make your own pattern to use the bit/bits in the router. http://www.toolstoday.com/p-4946-bowl-tray-router-bits-w-ball-bearing-guide.aspx try this link to see what the bit looks like you can get it at any place that sells router bits.


----------

